# Vacation



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Going on holidays for a short while. I can't check on the forum while I'm away, so everyone play nice!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

We will. 

pssst, she's gone.......Party!!!!! 

lol. Where are you off to?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Florida.... hoping to get a bit warmer!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i got the keg and acid and other drugs lets partay.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, lets make sure we don't spill any of it into the fish tanks.:lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Hope that you have fun!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm baack!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back! Have a good Xmas?
A lot has happened since you left.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Christmas was good. 

I see lots of posts. Hope it all went ok.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back! Did you have a good time?


----------

